# My new Black & Tan Coonhound mix - Penny!



## Pennypal (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wanted to share a pic of my new baby girl -- a 1 yr old (approx) rescue B&T Coonhound we named Penny.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I lurve B&Ts! So cute!


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

She is cute!


----------

